
Wikispeed: How A 100 mpg Car Was Developed In 3 Months - ph0rque
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2012/05/10/wikispeed-how-a-100-mpg-car-was-developed-in-3-months/
======
amalag
I find this pretty incredible. The price point is interesting, it's what i
paid for my base model mid sized sedan a year ago. I don't know anything about
cars, I assumed the technology for 100mpg cars was not practical. I am curious
about the transmission. AFAIK nissan's CVT transmission is an improvement over
automatic transmissions. There are possibly other CVT designs out there:
[http://www.go4funding.com/startup-capital/Research-and-
Devel...](http://www.go4funding.com/startup-capital/Research-and-
Development/Need-$10K-startup-for-patented-$1400-Non-friction-CVT-design-that-
can-sell-for-$5K/P24729.html)

~~~
amalag
Their website has more on their CVT's <http://www.newtoothedcvt.com/>

